# livefoods direct



## ferret1 (Nov 16, 2009)

live foods direct have done it again,after they put it right last time, i thought i would give them another chance, wrong out of 170 black medium crickets 33per cent was dead and 100 waxworms have gone missing, i complained again to live foods direct and there answer they have no control over royal mail and if you want them next day you should pay 12 hr delivery, what away to run a company, if we mistreated animals we get done, i wonder they they would feel if someone to them to court for the stress they are causing to these insects,why deal in this way, they said that you can wait up to four days for there items, this is now me finished dealing with these idiots:bash:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

you will find most livefood companies will expect you to be prepared to wait up to 4 working days for livefood and be prepared to pay extra for guaranteed next day delivery, good luck with your quest though.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

I bought some from a livefood place, i ordered them late thursday, paid for next working day thinking they had all friday to post them and that they would arrive saturday.

Apparently saturday isnt a working day. . . odd seeing as everywhere is still open saturday, and the post still deliver saturday.

I paid for next day delivery so now it tells me I must wait until monday, so my delicate locusts are sat in the post office for 4 days and will probably arrive all dead.

Any livefood companies out there that are not a joke?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

AOTP said:


> I bought some from a livefood place, i ordered them late thursday, paid for next working day thinking they had all friday to post them and that they would arrive saturday.
> 
> Apparently saturday isnt a working day. . . odd seeing as everywhere is still open saturday, and the post still deliver saturday.
> 
> ...


I would imagine that whichever company you have bought from states that they only post Monday - Thursday (especially in the case of next day delivery). Therefore they won't be sitting in a Royal Mail delivery office, but won't in fact be despatched until Monday, and you will receive them Tuesday.

I may be wrong though - look at the "small print" on the livefood company's site.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

well i got an email saying they were in the local depot awaiting delivery from southampton. Its because the courier service doesnt deliver saturdays which is irritating as most others do =(


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

AOTP said:


> well i got an email saying they were in the local depot awaiting delivery from southampton. Its because the courier service doesnt deliver saturdays which is irritating as most others do =(


In that case then I would say the livefood company is in the wrong (do NOT name them though) to despatch them on a Friday as they must know the courier company do not deliver on a Saturday especially as you have paid for next day delivery.

Surely they should not be despatching them until Monday so you get them Tuesday.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Exactly, or perhaps have a message saying as much. But no apparently I will get them monday morning . . .:bash:


----------



## DeviantPelican (Oct 9, 2008)

I use the same company - be wary if you ever change your address - they don't update their records & several times now they've sent to an old address despite the confirmation email saying the correct address. I've waited in several days after ordering 'guaranteed next day delivery' and had to phone them each time. The last time I phoned they said they HAD been sent to the correct address - but that they'd send out additional ones 'incase' they don't show up - needless to say, I only ever received one shipment, showing they most certainly didn't ship to the right address in the first place. One good thing to say about them is they do send out replacements quickly if you do phone to complain. I seem to have a lot of problems with ordering online, a pain in the ass if you need pinheads and no reptile stores stock them...


----------



## ferret1 (Nov 16, 2009)

*live foods direct*

Live foods direct set replacements for all the dead crickets plus replaced all of the order again free of charge, plus they sent them out express delivery free of charge, it will be interesting to see if they change there ways,also replaced the waxworms that are still missing,if any other members have probelms with this company, then go to the person in charge whos name is Ann Marie who is a director of the company.

Regards

Ferret 1:2thumb:


----------

